
The Elementals - raju
http://apps.angryrobotzombie.com/theelementals/
======
starwed
Sadly, this does absolutely nothing to help you understand the _periodic_ part
of the table.

Without showing the structure of electron levels, I fear it's actively
misleading. (They specifically show the electrons all orbiting at the same
radius.)

It might be _hard_ to make that look as cute, but I doubt it's impossible --
and in any case, not an excuse for sacrificing the one most important thing
about the table!

(Also, what happened to the poor neutrons?)

------
gyardley
I was expecting to see the electrons at their different energy levels and was
a little surprised when I didn't.

Still, beautiful site.

------
oacgnol
I wish I could put multiple elements on the page to bond them together. Cool
design though!

------
JTxt
I really like this! I just wish it didn't go behind the table when I clicked a
new element.

~~~
syncsynchalt
I wish the table would fit on my screen. And this is on a MBP, I'm sure it's
worse on my macbook at home.

------
dolphenstein
Cool! This reminds me of Meet the Elements by They Might Be Giants. Good
background music whilst brushing up on your alkalines.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy0m7jnyv6U>

